# Transverse baby at 33 weeks?



## dubhreubel (Jun 4, 2010)

My bean flipped... From head down to transverse at 33 weeks!







I'm poking around spinning babies, but I'd love to hear first hand experiences! I have a little too much help from my 2yr/o to type more, but I appreciate anything anybody has to tell me about this!


----------



## Maprilynne (Oct 22, 2004)

I had both of my boys turn (one breech, one transverse) at the very, very end of pregnancy. (Breech at 37 weeks, tranverse at 41 weeks.) Spinning babies is awesome, especially if you have time to do it for several days, but my experience has been that if you want quicker results, add ice!









Lying with my hips higher than my head with a bag of frozen peas on my BB's head got him turned form breech in about 15 minutes.

With my transverse guy, I had my midwife show me where his head was (my right side) and I put a glove full of ice on his head, but close to my ribs so that to get away from the cold, he HAD to move toward head-down. Then I did deep squats and that took about ten minutes. He was born three hours hours later.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

DD was transverse at 34 weeks, then they started talking unstable lie when a CNM thought she palpated her breech (which I am unsure of.) She was head down at 36 weeks per u/s, and I spent time every day from then on with my head on the floor and rump in the air, on all fours.

I delivered vaginally vertex at 38 weeks.


----------



## dubhreubel (Jun 4, 2010)

Ice sounds so unpleasant! I'm planning on trying everythign else first lol. I don't even know how he could move, my poor belly is tight and overstretched already!

I'm happy to hear positive stories, my midwife isn't worried yet, but I would much rather start encouraging him to go back to head down now than later.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

33 weeks is too early to worry.

My last baby went transverse at 39 weeks, just in time for an ultrasound, causing a major doctor freakout.







But...by the time she actually got down the hall to see it for herself, he'd gone back to vertex. Of course, they still wanted me to induce right that very minute.







However, I slept sitting up with my hands pressed to my sides (I could feel him trying to turn again, his little head lump creeping up the side







) and he was born vertest at 42+ weeks.


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree 33 weeks is too early to be worried.

My last baby didn't go head down until almost 38 weeks, she flipped after 2 or 3 visits to the chiropractor for the webster technique. She was 8 lb 9oz when she was born so she flipped when she was about 7lbs. FWIW I'm only 5'0.


----------



## dubhreubel (Jun 4, 2010)

That's good to hear... I plan on starting to see a chiropractor around 35-36 weeks


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

My daughter went transverse around then, and she totally came around. I did do acupuncture w/moxa, chiropractic (Webster technique), and exercises from spinning babies.

While I wouldn't worry, I'd go for chiropractic now- my chiro recommended 3-4 weeks of Webster and taught me how to do the pressure points on my own at home. If nothing else, it may make you more comfortable!


----------



## dubhreubel (Jun 4, 2010)

More comfortable sounds good! There's something very unpleasant feeling about a transverse baby! They don't really fit that way, and my bean likes to stretch!!

I'm a lot calmer about it now, I was freaking out a bit because every surgery I've had before took me forever to heal from... without a 2 yr/o and a newborn keeping me sleep deprived and busy. A c-section is probably one of my biggest procreation fears.


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

good luck with your baby staying head down







I think 33 weeks is way too early to worry about ANY position other than encouraging a good one in general...

My baby (despite all sorts of good position encouraging stuff) flipped transverse during labor and I ended up with a c-section because of it.

(it really wasn't the end of the world... and it was one of my fears too, AND I had 5 other young kids to care for!)


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I agree about not worrying about the position yet. There's too much time left to change naturally.


----------

